# hallo



## BuchiBaril (17 Okt. 2015)

Na da sag ich doch auch mal hallo . Bin ja auch Neuling hier und das ist mein erster Beitrag.

Bisher bin ich tatsächlich begeistert über die vielen schönen Bilder! Wo die nur alle herkommen ... sind echt wahnsinnig viele, die mir bisher unbekannt waren!


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

Dann mal herzlich Willkommen :thumbup:


----------



## moonshine (17 Okt. 2015)

re Hallo


----------



## General (18 Okt. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## dibu368 (18 Okt. 2015)

Dann schmettere ich doch mal ein herzliches Willkommen in die Runde...


----------

